

GitHub Training - dhruvbhatia
http://training.github.com/

======
JimmaDaRustla
Awesome! Some teams of my company are abandoning our version control, and I
couldn't be happier. An "open" course would be hundreds of times better than
the in-person training we've received on other corporate tools.

~~~
anonymoushn
This sounds horrifying. I do hope you mean something like "using a different
version control." Even then you can use git-svn or similar to keep the
official version control in sync with the usable version control.

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
Ya, individual teams are struggling dealing with our expensive, enterprise,
corporate marketed version control software (MKS Integrity, now known as PTC
Itegrity). So, they will use git on their teams, and commit deploys and
releases to MKS.

So...we avoid the expensive tools for free tools, because the free tools get
the job done better...but we still pay and have to use the expensive ones...

------
whichdan
I'd be really interested in the advanced course if it wasn't three months
away.

~~~
acdanger
Likewise. Would love to take the advanced class if it were happening sometime
in the next month or so.

